# Britney Fake gesucht!



## Watcher (26 Juli 2006)

@Hattori

Du hast nicht "zufällig" auch gefakte Caps von Britneys Toxic-Video?

Hab momentan ´nen Britney fimmel, weiß auch nicht wieso. 

Grüße
- Watcher


----------



## Watcher (26 Juli 2006)

Danke, für die Korrektur, ich war mir ohnehin nicht sicher ob ich dort richtig war.

Anscheinend nicht. 

Greetz
-Watcher


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2006)

Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei 
Aber vielleicht schreibst du Hattori nochmal eine PN, damit er diesen Thread auch nicht übersieht und dir gegebenenfalls besser helfen kann


----------



## hattori (26 Juli 2006)

schnell mal zur erklärung: ich erstelle die fakes nicht selbst. ich habe mich mal umgesehen und immer nur seiten gefunden, wo es posierende celebs oder hardcorebilder sind...tut mir leid, dass ich nicht helfen konnte.


----------



## Muli (26 Juli 2006)

Naja, notfalls gibbet ja aucdh noch paar andere Britney Fakes! Unter anderem auch hier an Board 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread-t_1666-highlight_britney.html (Frage ob Fake oder nicht  )
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread-t_2508-highlight_britney.html


----------



## Watcher (28 Juli 2006)

@hattori

Hab schon verstanden das du die Bilder nicht selbst erstellst, aber trotzem Danke für´s nachschauen. 

@Muli

Das Bild in Thread Numero Uno ist leider nicht Britney. Noch nicht mal ein Fake. Sorry das ich deine illusionen zerstören muß. 

Ich hab ja selber schon mal versucht mit Photoshop diese nervtötenden Glitzesteinchen von einigen Toxic Video-Caps zu entfernen, aber ich stell mich einfach zu doof an. Sieht am Ende einfach nicht gut aus.

Grüße
- Watcher


----------

